# CANKER Resistant(need help!)



## Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2006)

I have two birds, I believe have cancker they breath heavy, beak is half open and tail pivits down at tail bone. Other than that they don't have any other external simptoms of Canker! I have been using ROMSEC but have'nt noticed any change. I have a third bird with oral signs of canker, just started him on RONSEC for the last five day, still have'nt noticed a change! NEED HELP anyone Please, love my birds and I hate to see them, not in the best of health. This Resistant Canker i think is my only problem! Mabey Crop Canked don't know! THANKS ALL.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Monkey Man,

Do you treat routinely for canker? That could build up a resistenace to whatever you use.

If you haven't used them in the past try to get Flagyl (metronidazole) and/or Spartrix, use both at the same time as a double whammie.

Can you describe the inside of the mouth (colour, size of glottis)? 

Can you get to a vet?

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The best advice I can offer is to take the birds to the vet and find out was is really going on, using drugs without being sure of what the birds have can lead to resistance to the drug used and compromise the immune system. It could even be egg related issues if the two birds are hens.

The symptoms you describe can be more then just canker. It could be respiratory, or gape worm or other.

Have your birds been dewormed, and been treated for anything else?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Monkey Man said:


> I have two birds, I believe have cancker they breath heavy, beak is half open and tail pivits down at tail bone. Other than that they don't have any other external simptoms of Canker! I have been using ROMSEC but have'nt noticed any change. I have a third bird with oral signs of canker, just started him on RONSEC for the last five day, still have'nt noticed a change! NEED HELP anyone Please, love my birds and I hate to see them, not in the best of health. This Resistant Canker i think is my only problem! Mabey Crop Canked don't know! THANKS ALL.


Monkey Man,

Why do you think these birds would have a resistant form of canker ? You provide so little information, it would be like playing a guessing game...and by the time you go through every medication which could be used for any number of ailments which could be affecting your birds...it would be like rolling dice and trying to come up with a good guess. Suggest you seek professional medical help, if that is for some reason unavailable, then I would find someone, anyone...who has any practical training or experience, and have them examine your bird. By the way....I have no idea what Romsec or Ronsec is...but it would not be my first choice.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ron-Sec is a combination medication that has 25mg's each of Ronidazole and Secnidazole and directs the consumer to give one pill every other day for a total of two pills. It is alright to use this way, but a little like giving one
Spartrix and calling it good. This is not the best approach to a serious
canker problem if that is what you have. Get the two meds that Cynthia
mentions, give more details here, and try and find someone locally as mentioned
to have a look at your concerns.

Where abouts are you located? 

fp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a link to a Vet's site, and he talks about canker...maybe this will help shed some light on the subject. This guy has also written some books about pigeons, and of course he sells a bunch of expensive meds, but for the new person, you could do much worse... 


http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree that you need to get this pigeon to a vet. It sounds like a respiratory problem to me which would call for an antibiotic.

Hope you can get some help and best wishes for their recovery.


----------

